# ماهو ال single phase motor- capacitor



## جــ احزان ــبل (13 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

اريد اي معلومات عن single phase motor- capacitor 

طريقة التوصيل في الدوائر 
شرح المدو من الداخل 
المكونات ..
ولكم جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## mawj.engineer (14 يوليو 2011)

*single phase capacitor motors*

_اتمنى ان يكون هذا الموضوع هو الذي تسال عنه_​


----------



## Eng:Bakr Al Wawi (18 يوليو 2011)

سلمت خى mawj.engineer


----------



## mawj.engineer (18 يوليو 2011)

_اهلا وسهلا اخي بكر_


----------



## جــ احزان ــبل (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا كتيير اخي mawj.engineer
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mawj.engineer (22 يوليو 2011)

_لا شكر على واجب اخي _
_لاتتردد في طلب المساعدة وانا بالخدمة ان شاءالله _
_اختك المهندسة موج_


----------

